# لكل من له دراية بمجال الميكاترونك ارجوا الاطلاع



## مهندس ميكاترونك (11 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخوة اعضاء الموقع المحترمين جميعا 
اشكركم في اول مشاركة لي على الجهد الذي تبذلوه لايصال المعرفة لجميع العرب
مع ان هذا اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى لكن احب ان استفسر استفسار مهم جدا بالنسبة لي 
اخوكم طالب خريج الثانوية العامة واعجبت جدا بمجال هندسة الميكاترونك 
وحابب باذن الله ادرس هذا المجال في اقرب وقت 
لكن وبعد ما قرأت العديد من المواضيع حول هذا المجال وشفت ان في ناس تخرجوا منه ومع ذلك بينصحوا بعدم دخوله لانه لا يوجد مجال عمل له في وطننا العربي 
احب اقول في البداية انه اولا لا يهمني مجال العمل لان الرزق بيد الله 
المهم العلم , بس بكل تاكيد لازم واحد يعمل اعتبار لمثل هذا الشيء 
المهم كي لا اطيل 
استفساري هو هل من الممكن لطالب الميكاترونك بعد الحصول على البكالوريوس ان يكمل دراسته في الماجستير في تخصص محدد من التي بيدرسها في الميكاترنكس ( كهرباء , ميكانيكا , حاسوب ) واذا كان ممكن ما هي المجالات بشكل عام التي يمكن لطالب الميكاترونك ان يكمل دراسته فيها بعد البكالوريوس كي يعتبر عند تقدمه للعمل متخصص بمجال محدد ولا يواجه اي مشاكل من التي طرحت في المنتدى في احد المواضيع وفي مواضيع اخرى .​ 
هذا ولكم جزيل الشكر ولكل من يرد ويفيدني في استفساري هذا .​


----------



## مهندس ميكاترونك (12 مارس 2008)

الاخوة اعضاء الموقع ارى انه في 13 زيارة لموضوعي ولا اجد اي رد من اي احد 

شكرا على الاطلاع لكن احب اشوف رد من اي واحد بالذات من م \ احمد عفيفي


----------



## ميمو حسحس (12 مارس 2008)

هلا بيك يا بشمهندس انا وزمايلي كلهم اشتغلو ما في مشكله في قسم البترول وكل المجالات مفتوحه


----------



## MUSLIM125 (12 مارس 2008)

يعنى اذا كان لابد و ميكاترونيكس يمكنك أن تنهى أى قسم مثلا ميكانيكا قوى ثم تدرس بعض الدورات فى الاليكترونيات و التحكم مثل ال PLC أو ال Microcontroller
و تكون مهندس ميكاترونيكس مع مرتبة الشرف


----------



## مهندس ميكاترونك (14 مارس 2008)

يبدو أن الاخوة فهموا استفساري بشكل خاطئ 
وما كنت اقصد به هو انه عندما اتم دراسة الميكاترونكس ان شلء الله 
هل من الممكن ان اختص هندسة حاسوب مثلا أو هندسة برمجيات أو أو .......
حبيت اعرف المجالات المتاحة للدراسة بعد الباكلوريوس سواء ماجستير او غيره 

وشكرا


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (20 مارس 2008)

علي عباس جاسم عراق ميكاترونيكس 

بسمه تعالى شونكم شباب الميكاترونيكس؟؟؟

بالنسبة الى الاختصاصات الرئيسية للميكاترونيكس بالعالم هي ثلاثة ولكن بعض الجامعات تغيير من اسم الاختصاص او مضمونه واللي هي الاوتوميشن والاتوموتيف والروبوتيكس هذه هي الرئيسية ولكن بعض الجامعات تفتح فروع تحت مسميات اخرى حسب امكانية الكادر التدريسي المتوفر مثلا المايكروكونتروللر او اوتوماتيك كونترول او الاوتنومياس سستم... وبعض الاحيان تؤخذ دروووس مطابقة للميكاترونيكس مطعمة ببعض دروس اختصاص اخرى مثلا اختصاص الايروسبيس واللي هو اكيد يحتاج ميكاترونيكس هواي بكل منظوماته .....



بالنسبة الى بلدي العراق قد خرج اربع دورات ماجستير وانا ومجموعة اخرى حاليا هي الدورة الخامسة وبالسبة الى عالميا فهناااااااااااااااااااااااااالك الكثير الكثير من الدول تحتوي ماستر ميكاترونيكس واني املك جميع هذه المواقع فى كل القارات وتكدر تجدها في الارشيف 

وهذه من الاشياء التي اركز عليها ولكن اود التنويه الى ان الميكاترونيكس بالعراق هو بالتاكيـــــــــــــــــد ليس كمثل الماستر فى الدول العظمى من الناحية المختبرية ومن الناحية الاكاديمية الصرفة والمناهج الدقيقة والنقطة الاخرى

اخوتي الاعزاء انه الميكاترونيكس عالميا في الدول الرائدة بهذا المجال قليل ماتملك بكالوريوس وانما هو فقط دراسة عليا من الميكانيك بالماستر فرع ميكاترونيكس وعادة بالمسادندة مع اقسا الالكترونيكس والسيطرة او الحاسبات والرياضياتوتعليقا على كلام الاخ المعلق اعلاه هناك اختصاص للميكاترونيكس هو الاتوموتيف وهذا هو قلب قلب الاختصاص وبعض الجامعات تضيف للاختصاص البايوميكانيكس واحيانا اخرى الايروسبيس


هذه هي وجهة نظري المتواضعة ....واعذرونه من التقصير اخواني ابطال الميكاترونيكس


----------



## مهندس ميكاترونك (21 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك اخي م / علي

ولكن احب اقول لكم ان استفساري الى الان لم يجب عليه بعد ولا ازال متحير 

ارجومن بقية الاعضاء الاجابه وايصال المعلومة التي اريدها 

وشكرا ​


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (21 مارس 2008)

استفساري هو هل من الممكن لطالب الميكاترونك بعد الحصول على البكالوريوس ان يكمل دراسته في الماجستير في تخصص محدد من التي بيدرسها في الميكاترنكس ( كهرباء , ميكانيكا , حاسوب ) واذا كان ممكن ما هي المجالات بشكل عام التي يمكن لطالب الميكاترونك ان يكمل دراسته فيها بعد البكالوريوس كي يعتبر عند تقدمه للعمل متخصص بمجال محدد ولا يواجه اي مشاكل من التي طرحت في المنتدى في احد المواضيع وفي مواضيع اخرى .

هذا ولكم جزيل الشكر ولكل من يرد ويفيدني في استفساري هذا .


الجواب 
باسم الله 

اكيد تكدر بس تدخل الاختصاص الللي مرتبط باختصاصك الاصلي مثلا في الالكترونيك والكهرباء تدرس اي شي متعلق بالمايكروكونترولر او الامبدد سيستم اذا متوفر ببلدك هيج شي او هاردوور برنسبل خاصة بالدجتال كونترول للروبتكس سستم مثلا السمارت اكجواتر او اي انواع الماطورات المتطورة الخاصة بالروبوتكس 

اما الميكانيك فممكن تدخل من جهة الكوبيوتر ايدد ديزاين او الكام مثلاا او الميمز واللي هي مرتبطة بالميكانيك ولكن تطبيقاتها بالميكاترونيكس او السي ان سي مشين او اي عمل مرتبط بين الميكانيك واستخدام الحاسوب او تستخدم الذكاء الصناعي على اي منظومة ميكانيكية او الكترونية وبذلك يصبح اختصاصك ميكاترونيكس 

اما الحاسوب فالمجال اضيق ولكن ممكن تشتغل على البرامج السميولشن او الجي يو اي اللي ممكن تساعدك بتمثيل بعض الانظمة الميكاترونيكسة او او تحليل حاسوبي اما غير شي بالحاسبات فاعتقد فقط السيطرة بواسطة الحاسوب غير ما اعتقد يصير ميكاترونيكس


شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## mawad (22 مارس 2008)

زملائى الاعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اعتقد ان هناك فهم خاطىء لتعريف الميكاترونكس من وجهة نظرى عند اغلب الناس. فليست الميكاترونكس هى مجرد حبة ميكانيكا وكهربة وبرمجة ولكن هى طريقة تفكير و اتخاذ قرار للوصول الى افضل تصميم للمنتج وذلك بالتداخل و التناغم بين العلوم الاساسية للوصول الى افضل الحلول. والمنتجات الميكاترونية متعددة مثل السيارات و الطائرات و الميكانيات الالية و الروبوتكس و ال س ن س والخ. وهناك standard الالمانى لذلك وهو الVDI-2206 وهو خاص بخطوات تصميم المنظوات الميكاترونية. وهناك كثيرون يعتبروا ان الميكاترونكس هى التطور الطبيعى والمستقبلى للهندسة الميكانيكية فلا يستطيع مهندس ميكانيكا فى عصرنا الحالى ان يكون جاهلا باساسيات البرمجة والتحكم والعلوم الكهربية للتعامل مع الميكانيات الحديثة سواء كان تصميم - تشغيل - صيانة.

وهناك طرق حديثة فى الصيانية مبنية على فكر و فلسفة الميكاترونكس وهى استخدام التداخل بيت العلوم المختلفة للوصول الى افضل الطرق لتحديد الاعطال.
وعلى هذا فمن مثلا يعمل فى مجال الهيدروليك (احد اشهر تطبيقات لفكر الميكاترونكس) الان مثلا لابد ان يكون ملاما بعدة علوم وليس علم ال fluid فقط بل لابد ان يكون ملاما بالelectronics و ال electrical و microcontroller او ال PLC وال mechanics والخ.

وكذلك من يتعامل فى صيانة ال CNC او تصميم ال Automatic machines او ال Thermal Plants

وعلى هذا انا لا اعلم لماذا يقول الناس انه ليس هناك عمل للميكاترونكس فانا ارى ان مع تطور العلم فان فرصهم تزيد و اعتقد ان لم يطوروا مهندسوا الميكانيكا فى الوطن العربى من ادائهم سيتعرضوا لمشاكل فى المستقبل. وان كان اداء مهندسوا ميكانيكا على مستوى العالم قد تغير - فلى ان اسال سؤال من الذى فكر فى عمل برنامج مثل الinventor او ال solidege الخ من البرامج الميكانيكية وهناك بعض من البرامج تراعى بعض التفاصيل الميكانيكية الدقيقة.

وهناك عدة مجالات لتحضير دراسات عليا فى الميكاترونكس على اساس انه منتج وهى من الابحاث التى يتم العمل فيها الان على مستوى العالم:
1- Actuator and sensor Design
2- Intelligent Machines
3- High switching Hydraulic Valve
4- Fault Diagnastic Techniques
5- Active Suspenstion system (Automative)
6- Steering By Wire (Automative)
7- Braking BY Wire (Automotive)
9- Biomedical sensors 
10-Biomedical Robotics
11- Nano-machining
12- Nano-positioning
13- Felixible Manufacturing System وان كنت اعتقد ان هذا الموضوع قديم شوية
14- Hydraulic Servo System 
والى اخرة

وان كان لاحد رأى اخر فليشاركنى الرأى.


----------



## مهندس ميكاترونك (23 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزلا لمن تفضل بالرد على الاستفسار 

الان الامور اتضحت عندي اكثر 

وان شاء الله ساستمر بالبحث حتى الم بجزء كافي من المعلومات عنن هذا المجال الرائع

تحياتي للجميع


----------

